# Unsuitable words



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would like you to PM me any of the words that have been deleted in your posts please. If they do not work then put a full stop between the letters.
I need to collate a list.It needs to be ready for the end of the month.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try:

A *spoonerism* is an error in speech or deliberate play on words in which corresponding consonants, vowels, or morphemes are switched (see metathesis) between two words in a phrase.[1][2]
An example is saying "The Lord is a shoving leopard" instead of "The Lord is a loving shepherd." While spoonerisms are commonly heard as slips of the tongue resulting from unintentionally getting one's words in a tangle, they can also be used intentionally as a play on words.

could be quite interesting:smile2:

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

****

Now what is so bad about ****

The MHFACTS hound from ****

Is no more

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just spell it out with spaces. H E L L! I posted about the censor in the main thread about changes. Suspect its a standard US one that needs tweaking. I cannot even go out for a F A G anymore but I can tell you all to Bugger off! :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Maybe we should simply try posting a few to see what happens.....

pi11ock is pillock

sh1t is ****

cr0p is crap

I am sure that many others can be found to try the system's limits.....

This could make for a very amusing thread.....

as long as we don't get pi88ed off pissed off....

Dave

so now we know that sh1t is not acceptable but crap is....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well here goes

The MHF dog from H E L L 

Has it worked?.

Only he is cowered in the corner

He has lost his identity

Aldra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

does it matter if you get your wucking mords fuddled ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The MHF dog from ****o

does that work?

I have typed HELLO but made the last O into white font......

Just a thought.....

Dave

sadly, no it doesn't


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

ADMIN HAS ASKED US TO SEND TO [email protected]
ALL WORDS THAT ARE BLANKED OFF BY THE SYSTEM.
Maybe that is plain enough for you all to understand. Stops you moaning about it.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've given up swearing for lent . . Maybe, - so I 'aint got no banned words to offer


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder if they have Pheasant Pluckers in the US?


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I wonder if they have Pheasant Pluckers in the US?


I don't think so Keith. I seem to remember my mum said something a long time ago about Cupid Stunts. But I could be mistaken. >


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ThePrisoner said:


> I don't think so Keith. I seem to remember my mum said something a long time ago about Cupid Stunts. But I could be mistaken. >


I remember her, all done in the best possible taste......:grin2:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

MHF Rule 8.

8. _Please do not post words or URLs that are censored by the forum software by adding spaces, dots, or substituting characters or by any other means in an attempt to circumvent the censors. 
Please contact us if you feel a word or URL is unjustly censored.
_
As everyone seems to be doing just that it makes a joke of the whole idea of word censorship.

So would it make more sense to abandon the word filter and trust members not to post obscenities ?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

spykal said:


> MHF Rule 8.
> ip.
> 
> So would it make more sense to abandon the word filter and trust members not to post obscenities ?


What the ****'s an obscenity when it's at home?

EDIT I thought the apostrophe might have fooled them - but nihil.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

let's try this

I am against Islamaphobia

Edit Did it get by because the censors are 'right-wing' to allow Islamaphobia

OR 

They are Liberal because I added 'against'?

OR

The censor program(me) cannot cope with long words, like 'whydo you VSadminfukersgetoffyourarsesandanswerallthequestionsyouhavebeenasked'?


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

This is all getting a bit dickinrefukuous, still, no wukin flurries eh!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It's all going to end in tears.......... :surprise:

How long before this thread vanishes? :wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> It's all going to end in tears.......... :surprise:
> 
> How long before this thread vanishes? :wink2:


John

Two questions

How long before they notice it?

How long before they respond - one way or another?

Your guess please.

Geoff


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought only politicians answered a question with a question. :smile2:

I suspect that most members wouldn't feel the need to push the boundaries of expletives in this forum. There's another place for that. :wink2:

To (sort of) answer your question, I suspect that VS would be most unlikely to have spotted anything, unless the UK Admin Team notified them. Since pressing the 'Report' button is currently invisible, it's impossible to know whether anyone's done it yet.

Purely as an academic exercise, it'll be interesting to see what happens, if anything.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

PITA pain in the arse


----------

